# Brute or Sportsman



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the chance to either buy a used 2009 750i Brute Force from my uncle with roughly 1000 miles on it for 2500, it comes with an extra set of rims and tires, 28 outlaws. He bought the bike used, replaced the fuel filter, and thats it. Or i could get a new 2012 Polaris Sportsman 500 for roughly 5500. The bike will mainly be used for hunting and work. I was wondering if yall could help out in the decision? And i know its in the Kawasaki forum, Im posting it in the Polaris one too, but please lets not be biased.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

09 brute for $2500 go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention that when using it to work ill be pulling and/or hauling some pretty heavy loads and ive never been around either very much


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well..If you don't need the power or excitement and just need something to get you there and back...get the new Polaris. But if you want something that will make your heart race every time you hit the button, and want an endless supply of aftermarket items to make it any beast you could ever want...and can afford to fix what that power breaks..and haul twice the load...get the Brute. JMO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris is a work horse. I'd get the sportsman in your case.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Polaris would be perfect for hauling heavy stuff.


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

i really just dont want to be stranded with a load of 40 or 50 sacks of crawfish and have to carry them 3/4 mile to my boat. i need reliability mainly


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

You're mileage may very but I have never had a polaris that was any where near reliable. They would be doing good to make it back home still running. I bought the brute and haven't looked back. It gets abused worse than anything I ever had and hasn't let me down yet.

The extra power of the brute will make moving heavy loads much easier in less than ideal conditions. If you pass on the brute I'm interested in it for that price! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Simply put, if you using it for hauling they are both belt driven transmissions but one has twice the power and can play too.

Polaris has always been questionable on their reliability but a Brute has its problems also. I would consider the brute soley because it has a load of power and for the money your going to save you'd be able to do some crazy modding if you wanted too.

If you don't want to you good to go stock with a bruteam

Short I'd buy the Brute!!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Brute hands down especially for the price you'll have an extra 3k to upgrade and buy goodies for it or just pocket the cash and leave it like it is.. my uncle had 2 polaris's and both of them were nothing but probs but i do have 1 buddy that rides one and his is ok still nowhere close powerwise though.. ive tore a few things up on my brutes(rider errors) but i still havent been stranded and not able to make it back home yet


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been thinking hard on this ,an the best i can come up with is you buy the popo an let me know where the 2500 brutes is ,you will be happy an never know what a ride you missed, an i will be tickled sh-tless


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I been here and did that I sold my Brute to buy a 850XP worse decision I've have ever made other than getting married lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The brute wasn't built for work. It was built for play. If you want a work horse get a Polaris or a foreman 500. If you want something for fun, not work, get a brute.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i'd get the brute and not look back. ive towed a bunch of stuff out camping and my brute did it effortlessly. hell for that deal you could spend the extra money on clutch work, good radial tires ( since you dont want to use it for play ), heavy duty tierods, etc. i would jump on the brute without question...everyone i know but my dad has had lots of troubles with their polaris.. my dads 2012 500ho polaris has been awesome to say the least.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

my dad uses his 2010 polaris 500 to carry WAY MORE then it's supposed to and it does it just fine, he plows our 40+Ft driveway every snowfall without a sweat. honestly the little polaris does awesome for WORK. my brute runs circles around him in everything else, he has ~200lbs more then my quad which helps him for plowing. but like i said in last post, the power of the brute helps alot.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea a brute for $2500 is a great deal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Money alone Id try the brute. If you don't like it you can always get your money back and maybe more. Then try the other. Ive used mine for work and havent had any issues yet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know guys that use Brutes on ranches for work only. Sure they put HL springs on so they can carry 700 lbs of feed & hay, and heard cattle in the hot sun all day long and pull loaded full-sized trailers all over. They love'em.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

There are lots of farmers with brutes here. they love em


----------



## brutequebec (Jul 13, 2012)

Frigg...bikes are cheap in the states compare to here. A new bike will go for 10 000$$ and used around 5000$


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

You could get the popo and be like all the other sheep or you can get the Brute. For that deal you should get the Brute as long as it runs perfect and doesnt burn oil. Ask your uncle about the oil. 
After you buy the Brute I think your riding will change from work and hauling to work/hauling and riding for the fun of it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm..Mo-power means Mo-work done faster...Mo-time to play!! If you have to spend the day on the back of a quad..might as well be one that leaves you with a smile...


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

If you want something to work only with, get a Honda. No belts to burn. Ive had a 2010 Polaris 550 XP and trashed 2 belts and a tranny hauling loads. And now have a 09 Brute, but it strictly for play. Hondas the way to go IMO...


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

rmax said:


> i have been thinking hard on this ,an the best i can come up with is you buy the popo an let me know where the 2500 brutes is ,you will be happy an never know what a ride you missed, an i will be tickled sh-tless


Great Idea I'm with R-Max!!!!!!


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I believe I'm probly gonna end uP gettin the Polaris, I will check with him and see if he still wants to sell his brute or not though


----------

